# Alpine Vs. Nubian Vs. Lamancha Vs. Saanen Vs. Toggenburg



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay, I raise registered top of the line Nigerian dwarf goats, and have been for 10 years. I want to go into a standard dairy breed, along with my dwarfs and breed a mini breed. Like mini Alpines or Mini Nubians. So with you guys experience with standard goats, whicj is your favorite?? I'm leaning towards Alpines, Lamancha's freak me out but, I guess I would consider it. I quality with color so Sannens don't appeal to me much. Let me know what you guys think. And when you post your favorite breed tell me some good names and bloodlines in that breed. Thanks in advance!

:type:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I liked the nubians ....they go well ...when bred with other breeds...have fast growth rate ...good milkers.... have neat long speckled ears...(too cute).... are hardy... well muscled.... and real pretty to look at...... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Well I noticed that you didn't include Sables in your title, so I thought I would just throw that one out there. They have the size and production of the Saanen, but they are all different colors. That is what I raise and I love my girls. I'm not sure how a Mini Sable would be, but I would imagine very similar to the Alpine cross. The best name that I know of in Sables is Klisse. You can google them and find their site, I can't remember it at the moment. Alpines and Nubians are both great as well, I just wanted you to know all your options. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LaMancha: I love their earlessness, and they are calm and sweet. They give lots of milk with good butterfat and they have long steady lactations whereas most breeds will peak at 2 months and then decline quite a bit.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I will have to go with LaManchas as well. I raise the Mini-LaManchas and they keep the personalities of the full size. They are just so sweet and calm, with such loving personalities, they also have long lactations with wonderful milk.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I am a sucker for Toggs...I think they are beautiful. Though you would have to keep them a solid chamoisee or black color if you wanted to breed for mini Toggs...that would be neat...though, now that I think of it...nigerians are already like mini toggs. Hehehe. But I wouldn't mind having some nigerian/toggenburg crosses for milking.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a LaMancha lover too. They are so gentle and the milk is wonderful. I have an Alpine and a Saanen too, but the LaMancha girls are my favs.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I like Lamanchas for there sweet, calm temperaments and Alpines because they are pretty :]


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I love the French Alpines, of course. They are very sweet natured, and give a lot of sweet milk too. Plus, they can come in a multitude of colors and are just flat out gorgeous. See I am not prejudiced either


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I am a LaMancha lover too. I used to have Nubians but I am a complete LaMancha convert. I love their temperments and their tiny ears are just too cute. I like them better than the Nubian floppy ears.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, I have a Saanen wether, Bill, and he is a 100% sweetie pie! I don't have experience showing or milking, but he has such a nice attitude. Although, my Togg, Cricket (once wether, recently dubbed buck) has a nasty attitude, he absolutely dislikes *everyone* but my Dad. I don't know about the rest of the breeds, but that is what I would suggest attitude-wise, Saanen.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I would suggest going for the one people aren't doing much ... I think people are already breeding the mini manchas and the mini nubians ... So what about the mini alpines or tiny toggs? Something a bit different ... Provided you would still have a market ... And this discussion prompts a question of my own ... What colour are US toggs? Because ours are all the sundgau (sp?) but varying shades of grey instead of black. I'll probably post some pictures tonight i'm heading out to see the uni toggs later today


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i love the great colors and patterns and ears on the nubian breed. if i buy some does i would buy some nubians and some oberhasli's. they are so beautifully colored and sleek looking! i've heard nothing but good things about them. ober's would make THE cutest mini's!!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

OBES ARE THE BEST!!! Ive goat a bunch. I  them. Obes are rare so they sell well. And they are really pretty!


----------

